# عزل الاساسات



## احمد قويطة (13 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات في الاساسات يغني عن عزلها بالبيتومين


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (13 فبراير 2009)

احمد قويطة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هل استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات في الاساسات يغني عن عزلها بالبيتومين


 
 لا يغني ابدا طالما هناك مياه تغمر الاساسات حتى لو كان هناك رطوبة فقط فيجب عزل القواعد بما يسمى (damp profing)بالحد الأدنى ويكون على شكل طلاء


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (13 فبراير 2009)

اخي المهندس الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات يقللل من تفاعل الاسمنت مع الاملاح وخاصة الكبريتية ليعطي الاسمنت مركبا اخر اويتحلل وتفقد الخرسانة خواصها
اما عزل الاساسات فيمنع وصول الماء والاملاح واي مواد اخري قد تضر بالخرسانة 
فاستخدام الاسمنت المقاوم لايغني عن عزل القواعد اطلاقا فليس كل مايضر القواعد هي الاملاح الكبريتية فقط فبعض الاماكن قد لانحتاج اسمنت مقاوم لعدم وجود املاح في الارض ..............
والله اعلم


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (13 فبراير 2009)

نوعية الأسمنت مقاوم أو غيره لا تغني عن عملية العزل ....
حيث أن الاسمنت المقاوم يكون مقاوما للمواد العضوية الموجودة في التربة أما العزل فهو للرطوبة أوالمياه ...​


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (14 فبراير 2009)

العزل شئ والاسمنت شئ اخر
فالعزل ضرورة لمنع وصول الاملاح والمركبات العضويه للخرسانه ومقاومه االمياة الجوفيه 
اما الخرسانه المقاومه للكبريتات فهي خاصيه للخرسانه تجعلها مقاومه للاملاح وليست عازله اي تقاومها فقط 
ولمعلوماتك
يوجد خرسانه مقاومه للكبريتات ويوجد طابوق مقاوم للكبريتات فعن الخرسانه فلا تستخدم ال في القواعد والاساسات المدفونه اي الملامسه للارض


----------



## احمد قويطة (14 فبراير 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر علي الافادة


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

*اجابه متاخره شوي*

الاخ السائل تحياتي ... لايمكن الاستغناء عن مواد موانع الرطوبه والعزل المائي في البناء والانشاءات وخاصتا للقواعد والاساسات وكذلك للسطوح ( وخاصتا الابنيه المنشاه بمواد البناء المعروفه واقصد هنا اي القواعد والسقوف المبنيه بالاسمنت ) ... الا اذا كانت الاسطح من غير تلك المواد كالحديد والصفيح ( الجينكو ) وغير ذلك من المواد التي تستخدم لسقف البناء غير مواد البناء المشار لها اخيرا تقبلو تحياتي ومن الممكن تنزيل صور مستقبلا توضح ذلك ... خالد جهاد ابو الوليد ... العراق


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

*صوره تشميع قواعد بناء*






هذه صوره لشميع اسس وقواعد احدى المنشات بالبيتومين بطريقه الرش الميكانيكي ... ابو وليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/184...0399cx4kx7.jpg


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

http://










هذه بعض من اعمالنا المنفذه بتشميع اسس وقواعد احى المنشات .... تم التنفيذ بطريقه الرش بمضخه خاصه اعدت لهذا الغرض .... اتقبل استفساراتكم واسئلتكم حول الموضوع ... ابو الوليد


----------



## باسف (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم عزل الاساسات يعتمد على نوع الضرر المعرضه له الاساسات هل هو مياه جوفيه او املاح موجودة فى التربة وايضا نوع الاملاح ونسبتها فى التربة تأثر فى اخيار مادة العزل .واحيانا البتيومين لا يجدى فى العزل وممكن استخدام العديد من المواد فى العزل متل ماستر سيل اس بى 120 او ماستر سيل 550 او سيكا بتيومين او بتيومين دبليو او سيكا جارد بى دبليو او ماستر سيل 422


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 فبراير 2009)

احمد قويطة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هل استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات في الاساسات يغني عن عزلها بالبيتومين


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم / استخدام خرسانه من الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات يجعل الخرسانه نفسها لا تتضرر من تاثير الكبريتات او الاملاح وبالتالي تظل مؤديه لوظيفتها الانشائيه كقطاع خرسانه 

اما العزل فيمنع وصول الماء الي حديد التسليح حتي لا يصدء ويتآكل من تاثير المياه وعلشان كده احنا بنعزل الخرسانه المسلحه فقط ( اعمده مدفونه او رقاب اعمده - سملات - قواعد - حوائط خرسانيه - الخ ) - 

يعني لا نعزل الخرسانه العاديه رغم انها ممكن تكون مصنوعه من اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات لانك بهذا النوع من الاسمنت عملت حمايه للمادة اللاصقه بين الركام وبعضه من التآكل بسبب الاملاح التي ممكن تهاجمها عن طريق التربه او المياه الجوفيه - لكن مرور المياه بسبب نفاذية الخرسانه لن يضر الخرسانه العاديه في شئ لانها ليس بها تسليح 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## أحمد رزق غطاس (23 مايو 2009)

*طريقة العزل الأساسات بابتمين وطريقة*

[quطريقة العزل الأساسات بابتمين وطريقة:57:



http://

:71:طريقة العزل الأساسات بابتمين وطريقة






طريقة العزل الأساسات بابتمين وطريقة

هذه بعض من اعمالنا المنفذه بتشميع اسس وقواعد احى المنشات .... تم التنفيذ بطريقه الرش بمضخه خاصه اعدت لهذا الغرض .... اتقبل استفساراتكم واسئلتكم حول الموضوع ... ابو الوليد[/quote]


----------



## hassan111976 (8 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال مهم وأجوبه مهمة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ورد النيل (8 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ خالد المحترم ما هى طريقة التشميع؟ انا اول مرة اشوف حاجة زى كدة فوق طبقة المين برين دائما نضع طبقة حماية اسكريد بدل البيتومين


----------



## عبد الله 212 (8 أغسطس 2009)

استعمال اسمنت مقاوم للكبريت يحمي الخرسانة من التآكل الناتج من التفاعلات الكيميائه بين الاسمنت والاملاح لكنه بالتاكيد لا يمنع التآكل في الحديد (الصداء) الناتج من الرطوبه كما افاد الإخوه
ولكن السؤال هل يغني استعمال العازل عن استعمال الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات في المناطق ذات الملوحه العاليه
اعتقد نعم لان وجود العازل سوف يمنع الإتصال بين الاملاح و الخرسانه وبالتالي لن يتم التفاعل الضار للخرسانه
في انتظار المشاركات في هذه النقطه


----------



## حمادة فؤاد (9 أغسطس 2009)

ان استخدام الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات لا يمنع من استخدام العزل حي ان مواد العزل المستخدمة تقى العنصر الخرسانى من التضرر بالتعرض للمياة ان وجدت مع التوضيح أنه يجب ان يتم صب الخرسانات بصورة صحيحة من حيث الدمك وغيره لان العزل لوحده غير كافى فلابد ان تكون المنظومة متكاملة


----------



## حمادة فؤاد (9 أغسطس 2009)

لتصحيح المعلومات للمهندس محى أنه يتم عزل الخرسانة العادية وليست الخرسانة المسلحة حيث أنه بترتيب الاعمال يتم أولا صب الخرسانة العادية ومن بعدها عمليه العزل وحمايته وبعد ذلك فرد حديد التسليح وصب القواعد


----------



## حمادة فؤاد (9 أغسطس 2009)

للتوضيح ان ذلك فى الاساسات المسطحة


----------



## basheerhoseen (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراٌ على المناقشة المفيدة لهذا الموضوع لكن حسب بنود الاعمال للمشاريع يتم تحديد سمك طبقة المادة العازلة في الاسطح الافقية وعدد اوجه الدهن في الاسطح العمودية هل توجد معادلات معينة حسب نسبة الرطوبة او غير ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## em farah (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على التوضيح


----------



## إسلام علي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً للرفع ,,, والتساؤل من جديد
هل العزل يغني عن استعمال السيووترسيمنت ؟
وهل السيووترسيمنت يغني عن العزل ؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

حمادة فؤاد قال:


> لتصحيح المعلومات للمهندس محى أنه يتم عزل الخرسانة العادية وليست الخرسانة المسلحة حيث أنه بترتيب الاعمال يتم أولا صب الخرسانة العادية ومن بعدها عمليه العزل وحمايته وبعد ذلك فرد حديد التسليح وصب القواعد


 
الاخ حماده / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعلم ان العاديه يتم عزلها ولكن السبب في ذلك هو عدم نفاذ المياه من اسفل المسلحه ومن خلال العاديه وبالتالي فالعزل لسطح العاديه سببه الاساسي هو حماية المسلحه من وصول المياه اليها 

يعني الهدف من عزل العاديه ليس حماية العاديه في حد ذاتها لان زي ماحضرتك ذكرت ان العزل يتم بعد صب العاديه يعني فوق سطح العاديه - رغم ان سطح العاديه ملاصق تماماً لسطح المسلحه فلن تصل اليه المياه من اعلي وبالتالي فعزل سطح العاديه غير مفيد للعاديه في حد ذاتها ولكنه مفيد لعزل قاع المسلحه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (30 مايو 2010)

الاخ السائل لابد من عزل الاساسات بالبيتومين سواء على البارد او على الساخن وذلك بالدهان اليدوى او الالى وذلك مرتين علىالاقل مع مراعاة عدم وجود حرامية فى الدهان وذلك حفاظا على الخرسانة فى الاساسات


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (30 مايو 2010)

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (30 مايو 2010)

من الواضح فى الصورة ان العزل الموجود فيها هوعبارة عنطبقات من الخيش المقطرن موضوعة جنب بعض مع مراعاة الركوب وهذهالطريقة مكلفة فى عزل الاساسات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (30 مايو 2010)

ياريت يااخى الفاضل طالما انك تعمل فى مجال العزل تقولى افضل طريقة لعزل السطوح


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (30 مايو 2010)

نود ان نعرف افضل طرية لعزل الاسطح


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (30 مايو 2010)

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ذنب واتوب اليه


----------



## engmans (31 مايو 2010)

بصراحه الاخ خالد ابدع جزاه الله خيرا وبالتاكيد لا يغنى استخدام الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات عن عزل الاساسات


----------



## engmans (31 مايو 2010)

شوف يا اخ مرسى امثل طريقه لعزل الاسطح فى الاجواء الحاره هو كالتالى
1- عمل اوتار فى السقف بميول وذلك لصب خرساته تحتوى على مادة الفوم
2- يتم عمل بيتومين برايمر ومن ثم وضع الواح العزل سمك 4مم عن طريق الحراره وبعد ذلك عمل اختبار تسرب عن طريق ملء السطح بالماء
3- يتم وضع الواح من البوليسترين العازل الحرارى بكامل المسطح
4- وضع بلاستيك سمك 1000 جيج 
5- وضع الرمل
6- وضع البلاط الاسمنتى مع مراعاة عمل فواصل تمدد بعرض 20 مم*


----------



## engmans (7 يونيو 2010)

بصراحه الاخوه ابدعوا فى توضيح الموضوع جزيتم خيرا


----------



## engmans (7 يونيو 2010)

ان شاء الله تكون المعلومه واضحه يا اخ مرسى


----------



## ابو تريكة22 (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## Blue Eyes (14 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## مهندسة رضى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا النقاش ....


----------



## max moment (8 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم ....عشان فى ناس كتير متلخبطة
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## حسام الفيومي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

لايغني طبعا لان الفائدة الاساسية للاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات انة لاتفاعل مع الاملاع وبالتالي تبقي الخرسانة كما هي (لاتتاكل ) ولكن يوجد بعض المسامات موجودة في الخرسانة 
فابلتالي لبد من عزله بالبيتومين المؤكسد الساخن او البيتومين البارد طبقتين علي الاقل


----------

